# Milking issues



## mbrown3327 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a first time doe that is a yearling that just had a set of twins last week. We showed this doe last year. She is producing very little milk. We could not get any milk out of one of her teats and very little on the other. Both the kids are trying to suck all the time. We weighed them and they have only gained 2 oz since they were born. Has anyone had this problem and what should I do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start bottle feeding. Like now. Gaining only 2 oz in a week is very bad.

Does she have a bag at all?


----------



## mbrown3327 (Mar 27, 2015)

yes she does and she does have a little milk coming out of one. We have started supplementing. Not very big though


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Could be a congested udder. CAE can cause the udders to become very meety and not produce. But normally not seen that early in a does life unless she is already going clinical. Mastitis could also cause this. Id do a strain test on her milk to see if its got any chunks in it. Does the udder feel hot or cold to the touch?


----------



## mbrown3327 (Mar 27, 2015)

Udders are cool to touch. Will probably talk to the Vet this weekend.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cold to the touch isnt good. That typically means the mastitis has done enough damage that blood is no longer getting to the udder. This points to a very bad case of mastitis and can kill a goat very quickly if not taken care of fast. Did you do a test and look for clots and or blood/pink milk?


----------

